
Ask HN: How does Roam Research “call home”? - shibel
I’ve been trying to figure out how Roam Research (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;roamresearch.com&#x2F;) sends data back and forth from and to the server.<p>The app seems very responsive, and when I add&#x2F;omit&#x2F;edit objects, there’s nothing under the Network tab in Chrome’s dev tools.<p>How is RR doing this? I noticed IndexedDB instances but deleting them didn’t seem to affect anything.
======
m11a
They're using websockets I believe.

Look in the network tab for .ws (hosted on Firebase). You can inspect the
messages using Chrome. It sends updates for every change to a block you make.

~~~
shibel
Hmm, nothing in the WS tab of Chrome Dev Tools but you're probably right.

------
Nextgrid
A websocket? I'm assuming that once the websocket is open, any future traffic
inside wouldn't be logged in the developer tools?

------
dylz
Websockets probably. The built JS contains references to both WebSocket and
Firebase.

